# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Thực tế về công dụng làm trắng da của viên uống làm trắng da toàn thân Beauty Plus 99

## nghiagend12

*Sự Thật Về Tính năng Làm Trắng Da Của* *Viên uống làm trắng da toàn thân beauty 99* 

Hiện nay trên thị trường làm trắng, phái đẹp nhất đang ồn ào về sự hiện hình của mỹ phẩm Beauty Plus. Đây là phiên bản hoàn hảo và công hiệu làm đẹp da nổi bật. Gấp 3 lần so với phiên bản cũ Beauty 99. Vậy bản chất viên uống làm đẹp da Beauty Plus phiên bản mới này có thật sự chất lượng và hiệu nghiệm như tin đồn hay không? Đây thực sự vẫn là mối quan tâm của không ít người dùng tới loại mặt hàng Beauty Plus mới này. Không ít khách hàng chú tâm tới loại mặt hàng, thật sự lo sợ trước vấn nạn hàng giả, hàng nhái và hàng kém chất lượng như 1 số sản phẩm khác.


Để nghiên cứu về “Sự thật về chức năng làm trắng da của viên uống Beauty Plus”  chúng ta hãy cùng nhau nhận định qua bài viết sau đây

Siêu mẫu Ngọc Trinh người được mệnh danh là nữ hoàng nội y. Người có làn da đẹp nõn nuột trắng không tì vết cũng mê tít và tin dùng Beauty plus thường ngày. Đây là sản phẩm mà chị em sử dụng để duy trì làn da trắng đẹp nõn nà của mình. "nữ hoàng nội y" khẳng định  “Beauty plus là mỹ phẩm tươi sáng da độc nhất mà cô dùng từ trước đến nay. Ngoài ra cô ấy không dùng thêm bất cứ sản phẩm nào khác. Nếu có hình thì chỉ là họ lấy hình cô để ghép vào sản phẩm mà thôi, đây là giả mạo.

Dựa vào 2 bảng thành phần trên, chúng ta dễ dàng thấy được. Beauty Plus được sản xuất dựa vào cơ sở của loại mặt hàng cũ Beauty 99. Thế nhưng ở phiên bản mới phòng sản xuất đã bổ trợ thêm nhiều hoạt chất có đặc tính chống oxy hóa và lão hóa cao. Bên cạnh đó nó còn được bổ sung thêm collagen dạng type 1. Và các vitamin giúp viện trợ tăng độ ẩm và đàn hồi của da. Hạn chế tác hại của tia tử ngoại giúp làm sáng da. Đây chính là lý do mà loại mặt hàng mới Beauty Plus có nhiệm vụ hơn sản phẩm cũ Beauty 99 đến 3 lần.

Nhằm hiểu thêm về sự đa dạng giữa loại mặt hàng cũ và mặt hàng mới. Chúng ta hãy cùng nhau làm cuộc đối chiếu giữa thành phần của loại mặt hàng cũ ( beauty 99) và sản phẩm mới ( Beauty Plus)


L- Cystine : 120mg       

Dầu Oliu :  60mg  

Ascorbic acid :150 mg   

Vitamin B2 : 1,5mg 
Niacinamide: 7,5mg  

Nutroxsun : 25mg 

» Viên Beauty Plus     

Hyaluronic Acid : 50mg 

Elavida ( Chiết xuất trái oliu) 15%: 67mg  

Collagen type 1: 50mg   

Chiết xuất hạt nho : 30mg       

Nano curcumin : 10mg 


Để sở hữu *viên uống  làm trắng da body*  thảo mộc chính hãng. Chúng ta cần tìm hiểu kĩ về nguồn gốc nơi mua hàng


Tinh dầu hoa anh thảo: 5 mg

   » Viên Beauty 99

Collagen: 3000mcg
Niacinamide: 7,5mg

L- Cystine : 120mg

Tinh chất nghệ tươi: 20mg


Ascorbic acid :150 mg

Elavida ( Chiết xuất trái oliu) 15%: 67mg


_Xem thêm:_ *[replacer_a]*

Ngoài ra đa số người mua đã dùng sản phẩm đều cho kết quả rất tốt. Và còn có rất nhiều ca sĩ , người mẫu……. những người nổi tiếng sử dụng loại mặt hàng đã cho khá nhiều chia sẻ hấp dẫn về nó.

Sau hơn 2 năm ra mắt và tiến triển. Global Herbeauty mang lại cho người dùng loại mặt hàng mới Beauty plus, giúp đem đến làn da trắng sáng cho hàng triệu chị em phụ nữ. Dưới đây, chúng ta sẽ cùng nhau nghiên cứu chi tiết về các điều đặc biệt. Cũng như công dụng nổi trội của siêu phẩm Beauty Plus này nhé.

⇒ Qua bài viết này, chúng ta đã tìm hiểu những thông tin quan trọng về Mỹ phẩm Beauty Plus. Cũng như đã biết được “Sự Thật Về Chức năng Làm Trắng Da Của Viên Uống Beauty Plus chính hãng?”. Vậy nếu Quý người dùng nào vẫn còn các khúc mắc. Hoặc đang muốn được tư vấn thêm. Xin đừng ngại contact ngay với chuyên viên tư vấn của chúng tôi qua Hotline 0898 77 3456 - 0962 960 339.  Hàng ngũ phản hồi của QN-BEAUTY sẽ giải đáp mọi giải quyết này liên quan đến loại mặt hàng Beauty Plus.  Quý khách cũng có khả năng để lại thông tin Liên lạc (Cick vào Đây để vào trang liên hệ). Chúng tôi sẽ liên hệ ngay với Quý khách ngay khi nhận được đề xuất.

----------

